# Problem mit 2080 TI und Netzteil



## The_Muppet (15. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern endlich meine neue 2080 TI bekommen und wollte sie auch gleich einmal testen. Nur das Problem ist dass mein PC sobald Last kommt praktisch random neustartet. Es scheint keinen wirklichen Einfluss darauf zu haben ob die GPU oder andere Komponenten übertaktet sind oder nicht. Wattmäßig müssten also noch genügend Reserven vorhanden sein. Manchmal kann ich 30 Minuten Unigine Superposition mit 8k laufen lassen oder testweise eine halbe Stunde Shadow of the Tomb Raider spielen und manchmal startet der Rechner nach 3 Minuten neu.

Rest des Systems:
i7 8700k (getestet mit 4,8GHz und @Stock)
Asus Maximus Hero X
16GB RAM
500GB 960 EVO
1TB 850 EVO
Bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W

Müsste alles richtig verkabelt sein. Ich habe für die 2080 TI zwei Kabel genommen und jeweils auf PCIe1 und PCIe4 gesteckt. Ich nehme an die Karte triggert den Überspannungsschutz des Netzteiles?

Schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## P4Gu35ch (21. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, 
550 Watt sind ein bisschen eng für die Karte (auch wenn adere behaupten, dass es locker ausreicht!) ! Minimal würde ich 600-650 Watt sagen, empfehlen würde ich allerdings 750 Watt für ein wenig mehr Luft nach oben. Dazu müsstest du mal schauen wieviel Stromanschlüsse deine Graka hat, es gibt 2080Ti-Modell, welche 2x8-Pin + 1x6-Pin benötigen. Diese MÜSSEN auch ALLE angeschlossen werden, damit die Karte ordentlich funktioniert. Sollte dein beschriebenes Szenario dennoch auftreten, dann frag mal die echten Experten oder versuche herauszufinden ob deine Graka defekt ist.


----------



## Camari (21. Dezember 2018)

Völliger Quatsch. Ein gutes Netzteil wie der TE hat mit 550W reichen vollkommen aus. Selbst ich hatte mal eine Vega 64 @stock im System mit einen 550W be quiet Straight Power 11

Wenn das Problem selbst @stock Auftritt wo CPU und GPU nicht übertaktet sind dann liegt das Problem wo anders.


Ja ne ist klar 750W Netzteil


----------



## Birdy84 (21. Dezember 2018)

Ein modernes (High End )Netzteil, wie der TE es hat, sollte, sofern ein nicht defekt ist, die vorhandene Hardware locker mit Spannung versorgen.
Vermutlich liegt das Problem an Graka oder Netzteil, vielleicht gibt es auch ein Bios Update für Mainboard. Wenn ein Bios Update keine Abhilfe schafft oder es keins gib, würde ich die Graka in einem anderen Computer testen.


----------



## P4Gu35ch (21. Dezember 2018)

Die 550 Watt sind dann aber zu ca. 97% ausgelastet und somit ist keine Luft mehr nach oben, die man aber haben sollte (zur zusätzlichen Sicherheit) ! Deswegen schrieb ich auch minimal 600-650 Watt, die dann zu etwa 80-85% ausgelastet sind und immerhin ein bisschen Sicherheit geben. Ist ja schön und gut wenn bei euch die 550 Watt anscheinend reichen, aber wenn ich den gesamten Energieverbrauch nachrechne sind mir die 55o Watt zu knapp! Wenn ich zu dem Gesamtenergiebedarf ein Luftpolster von 10% draufschlage, komme ich über 550 Watt und lande dann bei 650-750 Watt bei einer Auslastung von ca. 73% (bei 750 Watt) bis ca. 82% (bei 650 Watt) und dafür bräuchte ich nichtmal ein PSU-Calculator .


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2018)

P4Gu35ch schrieb:


> Die 550 Watt sind dann aber zu ca. 97% ausgelastet und somit ist keine Luft mehr nach oben, die man aber haben sollte (zur zusätzlichen Sicherheit) ! Deswegen schrieb ich auch minimal 600-650 Watt, die dann zu etwa 80-85% ausgelastet sind und immerhin ein bisschen Sicherheit geben. Ist ja schön und gut wenn bei euch die 550 Watt anscheinend reichen, aber wenn ich den gesamten Energieverbrauch nachrechne sind mir die 55o Watt zu knapp! Wenn ich zu dem Gesamtenergiebedarf ein Luftpolster von 10% draufschlage, komme ich über 550 Watt und lande dann bei 650-750 Watt bei einer Auslastung von ca. 73% (bei 750 Watt) bis ca. 82% (bei 650 Watt) und dafür bräuchte ich nichtmal ein PSU-Calculator .



Also ich habe auch ein i7 8700k und eine RTX 2080 ti... und 550 Watt ist tatsächlich knapp... mein i7 8700k nimmt bis 150 Watt und die RTX nimmt bis 350 Watt... gibt also 500 Watt alleine cpu und GPU, dann kommen noch Ram etc alles dazu... dann braucht es am Ende nur noch kurz eine Spannungsspitze und die 550 Watt sind überschritten... 

Ich verstehe manchmal nicht wieso leute die Netzteile so knapp berechnen... ich würde da ca. Ein 750 Watt Netzteil rein schmeissen... oder sogar ein 1000 Watt...
Der schlechtere Wirkungsgrad im Idle mag zwar sein. Aber komm so ein gaming pc braucht eeeh recht viel strom.
Und ein 1000 watt netzteil benötigt nicht immer 1000 watt... wie viele leute meinen!


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Dezember 2018)

Wie kommst du auf einen Verbrauch von 550W?
Denn eine wichtige Frage wurde bisher noch nicht beantwortet und zwar, welche 2080ti es genau ist.

Ansonsten gehe ich jetzt von einem Normalen Modell mit ca. 300W aus.
300W Gpu
150W CPU <- worstcase ohne heftiges
50W rest und man ist erst bei 500W.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die GPU z.B. mit PCIe 1 und 3 an den Rails 3 und 4 hängt, dann sollte es problemlos laufen.
Das NT sollte da nicht zun problem werden.


----------



## Camari (21. Dezember 2018)

Das wird ja immer besser. Jetzt wird hier sogar über 1000W Netzteile gesprochen  ich sag's gerne nochmal. Ich hatte eine RX Vega 64 mit Ryzen 2600@ 4GHz verbaut gehabt und da hat das 550w Netzteil vollkommen ausgereicht.

Meine Empfehlung wenn du wirklich auf Nummer sicher gehen willst

1200 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum - Netzteile ab 1200W | Mindfactory.de

Scherz


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2018)

Camari schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer besser. Jetzt wird hier sogar über 1000W Netzteile gesprochen  ich sag's gerne nochmal. Ich hatte eine RX Vega 64 mit Ryzen 2600@ 4GHz verbaut gehabt und da hat das 550w Netzteil vollkommen ausgereicht.
> 
> Meine Empfehlung wenn du wirklich auf Nummer sicher gehen willst
> 
> ...



Schön das du uns deine frühere HW preis gibst und sagst das sie so lief...

Aber eine RTX 2080ti ist keine Vega 64
Und ein i7 8700k ist kein Ryzen 2600...

Ich habe dagegen identische Hardware und mein Rechner zieht bis 600 Watt aus der Dose(das kann ich messen) wenn ich die CPU auf 5ghz übertakte und das Power Target aufs max erhöhe bei der graka...

Ergo sind 550 Watt für den normal Betrieb normalerweise sicher genügend... aber bieten 0 Reserve


----------



## Camari (21. Dezember 2018)

Der TE schreibt folgendes

"Es scheint keinen wirklichen Einfluss darauf zu haben ob die GPU oder andere Komponenten übertaktet sind oder nicht."

Bedeutet: egal ob übertaktet oder nicht das Problem kommt trotzdem. Eine 2080ti @stock mit i7 8700K @ Stock reicht mit einen hochwertigen 550W Netzteil vollkommen aus  hier geht es nicht darum wieviel die Hardware an Strom frisst wenn übertaktet wird sondern darum wie es aussieht wenn nichts übertaktet ist  also ist es ziemlich uninteressant in diesem Fall weil der TE auch Probleme hat wenn alles @stock läuft 

Eine Vega 64 sollte man was den Strombedarf betrifft auch nicht unterschätzen 

Das Problem liegt also woanders weil er eben auch ohne Übertaktung Probleme hat und nicht beim Netzteil außer es ist defekt.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2018)

Ja also wenn der Rechner einfach neustartet... ohne BSOD.

Dann ist meist das Netzteil schuld... evtl. Hat es ja auch einfsch einen defekt... 
Weil die Notabschaltung vom netzteil verhält sich genau so.

Das 2 e wäre ein überhitzter prozessor. Auch dann kann es zu einer Notabschaltung kommen. Aber beim prozessor bleibt der pc dann meines Wissens aus. Und fährt nicht einfach erneut hoch

Dann wäre noch die möglichkeit eines defekten Kabels... Stromkabel oder zb. Resetkabel... wenn zb. Das Resetkabel kurz schliesst startet der rechner auch sinnlos neu


----------



## NuVirus (21. Dezember 2018)

Normal geht doch eher der PC komplett aus wenn es wegen dem Netzteil Überlastung abschaltet wenn er neu startet klingt das eher nach nem anderen Problem.

Ich hab auch nen 8700k@5Ghz und ne 1080Ti die mit erhöhtem Power Target um dem E11 550W ohne Abschaltung oder ähnliches läuft und je nach Game wird einfach auch mal 120/130% genutzt womit ich deutlich über 250W bei der Grafikkarte komme und die 2080Ti ist auch ja auch in einem ähnlichen Watt Bereich wie die 1080Ti.

Nur um es nochmal durchzugehn du hast die Grafikkarte an zwei unterschiedlichen Netzteil Rails entsprechend der Anleitung angeschlossen?
Also jeweils eins der beiden Doppelstrang PCIe Anschlüsse pro Strang zum Netzteil?

Hast du die Grafikkarte mal in einem anderen PC testen können ob es dort auch Probleme gibt - wenn die CPU schwächer ist halt einfach mit DSR zur Auslastung die Auflösung etc hochdrehen.


----------



## The_Muppet (26. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen mal ein DPP 10 750W auftreiben können und dort tritt das Problem absolut random immer noch auf. Machte auch bei den beiden Netzteilen anscheinend keinen Unterschied wie ich die Karte angeschlossen habe. Mir ist letzendlich die Lust vergangen und die Karte umgetauscht. Mal schauen ob das Problem bei der Ersatzkarte auch auftreten tut.


----------



## markus1612 (26. Dezember 2018)

P4Gu35ch schrieb:


> Die 550 Watt sind dann aber zu ca. 97% ausgelastet und somit ist keine Luft mehr nach oben, die man aber haben sollte (zur zusätzlichen Sicherheit) ! Deswegen schrieb ich auch minimal 600-650 Watt, die dann zu etwa 80-85% ausgelastet sind und immerhin ein bisschen Sicherheit geben. Ist ja schön und gut wenn bei euch die 550 Watt anscheinend reichen, aber wenn ich den gesamten Energieverbrauch nachrechne sind mir die 55o Watt zu knapp! Wenn ich zu dem Gesamtenergiebedarf ein Luftpolster von 10% draufschlage, komme ich über 550 Watt und lande dann bei 650-750 Watt bei einer Auslastung von ca. 73% (bei 750 Watt) bis ca. 82% (bei 650 Watt) und dafür bräuchte ich nichtmal ein PSU-Calculator .



Es ist komplett egal, ob ein NT zu 50% oder 100% ausgelastet wird.
Puffer braucht man nicht.


----------



## P4Gu35ch (2. Januar 2019)

O.o    
Und wieso erzählen dann die Lehrer im IT-Unterricht, dass bei der PSU-Berechnung ein Sicherheitspuffer mit einberechnet werden MUSS (zwecks Spannungs-/Stromschwankungen)!? Seid Ihr dann etwa schlauer als unsere Lehrer (welche schon länger Unterrichten bzw. studierten als Ihr an PCs rumfummelt)?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. Januar 2019)

Nein sind wir nicht, aber dein Lehrer hat dir sicher nicht erzählt das der Überlastschutz des DPP11 550Watt nicht bei genau 101% der vorgesehenen maximalen Leistungsabgabe abschaltet. Das Netzteil kann kurzfristig normalerweise auch mehr als 100% Liefern ohne direkt abzuschalten. Auch 100% dauerlast dürften für das DPP11 keine Herausforderung darstellen. eine Gewisse Reserve bis zum triggern der Schutzschaltungen dürfte auch dabei noch vorhanden sein. Die Schutzschaltungen mögen ja gut sein, ich kann mir aber einfach nicht vorstellen das diese so Präzise sind das sie unmittelbar bei einer minimalen Überlast auslösen. Wie hoch genau die Auslöseschwelle liegt ob vielleicht 105%, 110% oder was weiß ich sonst habe ich im Internet bisher nicht herausfinden können. 
Wie heute bereits in einem anderen Thread diskutiert ist die technische Basis der DPP550,650 und wohl auch 750 weitestgehend identisch. Die Unterschiede liegen im Zeitpunkt des Auslösens der Schutzschaltungen, ein zu 100% ausgelastetes 550W und ein zu 80% ausgelastetes 650W Netzteil haben also in diesem Fall keine relevante Auswirkung auf die Funktionsfähigkeit.

Das DPP11 550W sollte also ausreichend sein solange wir hier nicht von irgendwelchen hardcore Benchmark OC Scenarien bei CPU und GraKa gleichzeitig reden.

Ein DPP11 ist jetzt nicht gerade ein Chinaböller der die angegebenen 550Watt noch nicht mal ansatzweise auf 12v erreicht. Ich meine das DPP11 kommt hier auf 540 Nennleistung auf 12V


----------



## markus1612 (2. Januar 2019)

P4Gu35ch schrieb:


> O.o
> Und wieso erzählen dann die Lehrer im IT-Unterricht, dass bei der PSU-Berechnung ein Sicherheitspuffer mit einberechnet werden MUSS (zwecks Spannungs-/Stromschwankungen)!? Seid Ihr dann etwa schlauer als unsere Lehrer (welche schon länger Unterrichten bzw. studierten als Ihr an PCs rumfummelt)?



Spannungsschwankungen hast du immer, egal ob dein Netzteil 100, 200, 300 oder 1000W Puffer hat.
Das liegt schlich an der Hardware selbst.

Stromschwankungen hast du auch immer, egal wie viel Puffer da ist.
Es gibt sog. Peaks, bei denen die Hardware kurzfristig mehr Strom zieht, als es ihr Powerlimit erlaubt.
Diese Peaks sind aber von so kurzer Dauer, dass sich gute NTs dafür nicht interessieren.

Es gibt buchstäblich keinen Grund, warum man einen Sicherheitspuffer einbauen sollte.
Entweder das NT schafft es, die Hardware unter Last zu versorgen, oder es schaltet ab.

Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich, dass man sich ein gescheites NT kauft.


----------



## NuVirus (2. Januar 2019)

Für viele billige Netzteile ist diese Annahme des IT Lehrers wohl ok, gute Netzteile können auch bei sehr starker Auslastung die Schwankungen ausgleichen während bei manchen billigen evtl. nicht einmal nen 50% Puffer reicht.


----------



## P4Gu35ch (2. Januar 2019)

Ein Netzteil dauerhaft mit mehr als 100% zu belasten ist aber auch nicht gesund, selbst, wenn es das aushalten sollte! Und schließlich gibt es da ja noch den "Wirkungsgrad", welcher zwischen 80-95% liegt. All das sollte eigentlich bekannt sein .
Aber merkwürdigerweise quetscht ihr euer Netzteil ständig ohne Rücksicht aus wie eine Zitrone . Die Netzteile können zwar KURZZEITIG mehr als 100%, aber es nicht dazu gedacht DAUERHAFT mehr als 100% rauszuquetschen. Eure Netzteile tun mir ehrlich gesagt leid.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. Januar 2019)

P4Gu35ch schrieb:


> Ein Netzteil dauerhaft mit mehr als 100% zu belasten ist aber auch nicht gesund, selbst, wenn es das aushalten sollte! Und schließlich gibt es da ja noch den "Wirkungsgrad", welcher zwischen 80-95% liegt. All das sollte eigentlich bekannt sein .
> Aber merkwürdigerweise quetscht ihr euer Netzteil ständig ohne Rücksicht aus wie eine Zitrone . Die Netzteile können zwar KURZZEITIG mehr als 100%, aber es nicht dazu gedacht DAUERHAFT mehr als 100% rauszuquetschen. Eure Netzteile tun mir ehrlich gesagt leid.



Um es noch einmal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Das DPP11 550Watt das DPP11 650Watt und wohl auch das DPP750Watt sind von den für die Leistungsabgabe wesentlichen Komponenten identisch bestückt.

Auf gut Deutsch. Am Ende der Produktionsstraße kannst du auf das Hardwareseitig selbe Netzteil DPP11 550Watt draufschreiben und den Überlastschutz auf 550Watt einstellen. Du kannst aber auch einen Aufkleber mit 750Watt draufmachen und den Überlastschutz auf 750Watt einstellen.

Jetzt erklär mir bitte warum es für die Hardware des 550W Netzteils schädlicher sein sollte mit 550W (100%) zu laufen als für das 750W Netzteil ebenfalls mit 550 Watt (also ~73%)?


----------



## The_Muppet (19. Januar 2019)

Guten Tag 

Ich hatte gestern endlich meine Ersatzkarte bekommen. Leider tritt das Problem immer noch auf. Die Karte war wieder mit zwei Kabeln am Netzteil verbunden und diesmal hatte ich den PC auch in seine eigene Steckdose gesteckt (falls dass überhaupt was bringen würde). BIOS/UEFI ist auch auf dem aktuellen Stand. Ich nehme an dass wahrscheinlich das Netzteil das Problem ist? Eigentlich lief es die ganze Zeit davor ohne Probleme, auch wenn es eine viel schwächere GPU war.

Edit: Ich habe nun das UEFI auf Standardeinstellungen zurückgesetzt und die Karte mal rausgenommen und wieder eingesetzt und die Kabelverbindungen überprüft. Nun lief SOTR in zwei Benchmarkläufen durch, auch mit recht aggressiver Übertaktung auf Seiten der GPU. Ich probiere heute noch einmal etwas mit den UEFI-Einstellungen und hoffe dass meine Vermutungen richtig sind.

Edit 2: Nun scheint es nur noch nach einiger Zeit zu passieren. Ich hatte für ein paar Stunden ein paar recht intensive Anwendungen laufen lassen (SOTR, The Division, ein paar Benchmarks, Witcher 3). Vor einigen Minuten schmierte mir der Rechner aber bei SOTR ab als ich auf die Karte schauen wollte.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Januar 2019)

war das abschmieren mit oder ohne OC und was passierte genau als es auftrat?


----------



## The_Muppet (19. Januar 2019)

PowerTarget war auf 126% und ich hab gerade gemerkt dass ich vergessen habe den VRAM-OC wieder zu deaktivieren, also lief der VRAM auf 8000Mhz. Ich habs gerade wieder in Afterburner runtergestellt und schau mal ob der Rechner in den nächsten Stunden trotzdem wieder abschmiert. Anzeichen eines instabilen VRAM-OC hab ich bis jetzt aber nicht bemerkt.

Der Rechner ist mit der alten Karte recht random abgeschmiert. Mit der neuen ist es vorhin praktisch genau in dem moment passiert als ich auf die Ingame-Karte schauen wollte. Der Rechner ging aus und ist danach gleich wieder neugestartet.

Edit: Auch bei BF5 ist nach ca. einer Stunde der PC wieder ausgegangen und neugestartet. Mit der neuen Karte läuft es aber viel stabiler als mit der alten, denn da konnte ich nicht mal 15 Minuten spielen.

Edit 2: BF5 ist gerade wieder samt PC abgeschmiert. Ich schließe mal mein anderes Netzteil an und schaue mal ob es sich bessert.


----------

